
Some of cliqz services are already whitelisted in Firefox - toyg
http://blog.pythonaro.com/2017/10/fighting-cliqz-in-firefox.html
======
detaro
Cliqz is one of the things you can add to your browser through testpilot, so
it's not surprising cliqz is mentioned in that context. It also seems to be a
"legacy" extension, thus maybe needing the exceptions.

[https://testpilot.firefox.com/experiments/cliqz](https://testpilot.firefox.com/experiments/cliqz)

Seems to be more likely than "Mozilla is secretly giving data to Cliqz and
hopes nobody notices" to me. Unless someone has actual evidence to the
contrary?

------
tonylemesmer

      "Mozilla recently announced that some of their German users downloading Firefox will receive a version that tracks some of their web activity, reporting it to Cliqz.com. In the wake of this development, which is pretty awful from a privacy perspective, I went spelunking into my version of FF to see if anything had been enabled already in my build."
    

Yep. Already listed in my build version 56 in the UK.

